# Beginner



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi I have asked at least half a dozen questions already and as I am a beginner I would like thank you all for your help and answers, but I got another one. I do not want to breed any birds so what would be best to keep bearing in mind I only want to keep at least 4 birds, do I go for all females or males.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

yea go for females if you don't want to breed your birds, they fight less then male pigeons
do or buy the pairs and when they lays eggs just replace them with wooded eggs they sale in most pigeons site or store


----------

